# Searchable archive of android phones?



## somkun (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm looking at geting a new phone soon, but i'm having trouble finding a place that makes it easy to narrow down the options. does this exist or am i going to have to hunt by hand?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure of an easy-to-use list, but what are you looking for in a Droid phone? Many people here will offer some suggestions about what you could look into.

I've heard some good things about the Galaxy S3, but I'm personally not fond of Samsung myself. I'm not sure of the HTC One series or anything else, I really don't like their business practices at the moment. Motorola has arguably the best hardware and radios, but you'd have to put up with the locked and encrypted bootloader if you plan to flash any ROMs or anything. If you're going to be a crack-flasher, so to speak, your best bet is the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## somkun (Mar 22, 2012)

I was looking for something GSM with a keyboard, preferably newer (or at least rootable with an available ICS rom) that had decent battery life


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I would suggest going to swappa.com. it's a used phone site. It lists all the android phones with spec a and if they are rootable. 

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, wanting a keyboard really narrows things down.

And please call them Android phones, not Droid phones. Droid is a stupid marketing term used by Verizon and since you want a GSM phone, searching for "droids" isn't going to give you what you're looking for.


----------



## somkun (Mar 22, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Well, wanting a keyboard really narrows things down.
> 
> And please call them Android phones, not Droid phones. Droid is a stupid marketing term used by Verizon and since you want a GSM phone, searching for "droids" isn't going to give you what you're looking for.


sorry, i've been with vz for to long, going to go edit my post.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Quick google search results in:

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_nexus-4219.php

and

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Samsung-GALAXY-Nexus_id5595


----------

